# Bootloop after font install VZW S3



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

I recently rooted my S3 using Noxious Ninjs's GFS debugging tool (worked fantastically) and used that for 2 -3 days without a problem. I downloaded a font from jrummy's toolbox and it bootlooped. Pulled the battery and no change. I Odined back to stock without a problem. 
My question is, is there any way to just get out of the boot loop w/o going back to stock?

Thanks


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Make a backup in recovery before installing anything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

I did, but couldn't get into CWM recovery.


----------

